
The Complete Software Developer's Career Guide - 1kevgriff
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Software-Developers-Career-Guide-ebook/dp/B073X6GNJ1/
======
talk2junior
Got my copy. Not sure why it was so hard for people to buy it. Thank you so
much for the tremendous discount price of $0.99. Hoping that this investment
in my career in software development pays off.

------
jweimann
Grabbed this 2 days ago and really enjoying it. And you can't beat $0.99 for a
price :)

------
rick4470
Just read the "contractor" section well worth the $0.99.

------
Encaitar
Great book. I wish I had this when I was straight out of Uni with a COMSC
degree.

------
russ960
John is an subject matter expert and I've learned so much from him.

------
codemonkeymike
$.99 is an easy buy even if I don't love it

